# Newton NC-SWEET German Shepherd needs out by FRI



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

Newton NC-SWEET German Shepherd in need of placement! He has been at animal control 2 weeks already, needs out by Friday.




From: Crystal [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, February 06, 2010 8:14 AM
Subject: Newton, NC: SWEET German Shepherd in need of placement! He has been at animal control 2 weeks already, needs out by Friday.

PLEASE SEE EMAIL BELOW FROM THE RESCUE COORDINATOR OF CATAWBA COUNTY AC. CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP HIM????

LET ME KNOW ASAP. I AM 5 MIN FROM THE SHELTER AND CAN PULL HIM AND MEET TRANSPORT!!!

Thanks
Crystal
[email protected]



Subject: German Shepherd in need of placement
Date: Sat, 6 Feb 2010 01:39:53 -0500
From: [email protected] (@ catawbacountync .gov)
Hey Crystal,

I have a dog here that needs placement...
























A137702-Male Brn/Blk German Shepherd 4-6 year old. Brought in as a stray. Very sweet, big boy. Great personality but he is a dominant dog--not dog aggressive just dominant. He is available now. I put him out to the local german shep rescue but they are too full and can't take him right now because they've taken several from us lately. He has been with us 2 weeks already. I really need to get him out by Friday, 2/12/10. 

Let me know if you think you guys can find placement for him.



Thanks for all of your help!!!



Jennifer Sigmon

Catawba County Animal Services

100-C Southwest Blvd.

PO Box 389

Newton, NC 28658

Phone (828)464-7686

Fax (828)465-5288


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Already posted
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1350180&page=1#Post1350180


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Another darling........please, someone---


----------



## charity79 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gees guys! I wish i had the funds to start a GSD rescue on my own. I have 63 acres..most for the horses!I wish I would have be born rich instead of so good looking!; )
No really...this is sad.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW ! He's terrific...what a great looking guy...I wish I had a big place, too...he'd be HOME.


----------



## Sheba120 (Jan 5, 2008)

He was previously posted and was rescued!!! Thanks!


----------

